# A Good Bremont Day...



## vipereaper30 (Sep 12, 2009)

Looks like this!



























The watches on a handful of strap combos:









Absolutely incredible work by Bremont on this order!!


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Why do you need so much watches ?


----------



## tarichar (Nov 25, 2010)

What watches are these. Can you take a close up picture? 
Thanks,

troyt


----------



## valdarrant (Oct 18, 2010)

He needs all those watches....BECAUSE!!!!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9700 using Tapatalk


----------



## vipereaper30 (Sep 12, 2009)

lvt said:


> Why do you need so much watches ?


Don't see that question too often here on the boards! :-d

Sorry didn't take many pictures as I've had my hands full. A better picture of the dial here:


----------



## tarichar (Nov 25, 2010)

Is this an Alt1-P?


----------



## vipereaper30 (Sep 12, 2009)

tarichar said:


> Is this an Alt1-P?


Alt1-Z LE


----------



## tarichar (Nov 25, 2010)

Wow, these watches are beautiful. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## vipereaper30 (Sep 12, 2009)

Here is one cool feature, a custom app for a custom watch.










There are a few tweaks to be made to more accurately reflect the final version. The watch as a wallpaper actually functions just like the real deal with the chrono stop/start/reset!


----------



## Jwalker9 (Feb 4, 2011)

Drool! These look awesome!! Surprised to see that they were sent in the leather wallets rarer than the leather rolls that my recent purchase was sent in. I wonder how they decide which watches receive which packaging? Must admit, I like the wallet better than the roll. 
The color of the numbers on the dial look really great. Do they have roto-click?
On a side note, I'd love to see Bremont make an iPhone app of their range to use as a phone clock! I have had Breitling and IWC apps that had the same functions.


----------



## GarageBMW (May 30, 2011)

Wow, Nice collection. I have been thinking more and more on Bremont as a day to day watch. Do you mind posting more pictures of what looks like the ALT-1Z on steel bracelet. It is looking really nice and would like to see it closer 

Really nice collection as well !


----------



## napel (Feb 21, 2011)

Now wait a minute...

Are these watches for enjoyment or for resale? I've been loing for a P51 and now I see why I can't find one...Chaps like you hog all the glory;-)


----------



## Noodlefish (Mar 24, 2008)

Congrats to the 30th Recon for designing such a good looking watch. Very cool indeed!


----------



## vipereaper30 (Sep 12, 2009)

GarageBMW said:


> Wow, Nice collection. I have been thinking more and more on Bremont as a day to day watch. Do you mind posting more pictures of what looks like the ALT-1Z on steel bracelet. It is looking really nice and would like to see it closer
> 
> Really nice collection as well !


I'll try to take some tonight!


----------



## vipereaper30 (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks for the complements on the watch, unfortunately the pictures don't do it any justice. In case anyone really is wondering, the watches are for an Air Force flying squadron so none of them are available for resale and sadly they aren't all mine. I just had the lucky task of handing them out to everyone involved with the order!

My current Bremont collection as I'd like to wear it if it were socially acceptable...


----------



## vipereaper30 (Sep 12, 2009)

Jwalker9 said:


> Drool! These look awesome!! Surprised to see that they were sent in the leather wallets rarer than the leather rolls that my recent purchase was sent in. I wonder how they decide which watches receive which packaging? Must admit, I like the wallet better than the roll.
> The color of the numbers on the dial look really great. Do they have roto-click?
> On a side note, I'd love to see Bremont make an iPhone app of their range to use as a phone clock! I have had Breitling and IWC apps that had the same functions.


I'm not sure how Bremont determines which watches go in what packaging but I have an Alt-1C that came in the wallet as well. As for the bezel, ours has the roto-click.

If you are interested in an app, call/email Bremont and let them know so they can make one. In my case it helps that I work with smart dudes like the gent that cranked out our own version in his off time. It was cool to have the watch on the phone while we were waiting for production!


----------



## vipereaper30 (Sep 12, 2009)

GarageBMW said:


> Wow, Nice collection. I have been thinking more and more on Bremont as a day to day watch. Do you mind posting more pictures of what looks like the ALT-1Z on steel bracelet. It is looking really nice and would like to see it closer
> 
> Really nice collection as well !


Hope these help out a bit with your decision. I think the watch is very versatile and looks good on every strap combo I've seen to include brown, black, blue, vintage, metal, and tan and black NATOs in every stitch color. IMHO it is best with this dial on metal, black calf with the white stitching, and vintage which is my personal favorite of all the Bremont straps!



















Side-by-side with metal and vintage:










The metal clasp has the plastic sticker still applied in this photo:


----------



## Carbon Everything (Sep 24, 2011)

So you mean to tell me that there are a bunch of pilots at Nellis around here sporting Bremont?! 
I'm assuming it's Nellis since you're in NV.


----------



## vipereaper30 (Sep 12, 2009)

Carbon Everything said:


> So you mean to tell me that there are a bunch of pilots at Nellis around here sporting Bremont?!
> I'm assuming it's Nellis since you're in NV.


There are a bunch of pilots in NV sporting Bremont! ;-) You'll be seeing more in the future as well. If you are interested I plan to set up a visit with folks from other units when the company comes to town again this spring.


----------



## Carbon Everything (Sep 24, 2011)

That would be cool. But I'm just a humble Navy Aviation vet. Wouldn't want the likes of me around....


----------



## GarageBMW (May 30, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the pictures, it is definitively helping me taking a decision

Regards

GarageBMW


----------



## mattjmcd (Oct 2, 2010)

Your unit's LE looks great, man! Kudos to the boys at Bremont. IMO Bremont is the new king of .mil LE customs now.


----------



## napel (Feb 21, 2011)

A shot of the case back would be welcomed as well. To drool a tad bit longer.


----------



## The Guvnah (Nov 9, 2011)

napel said:


> A shot of the case back would be welcomed as well. To drool a tad bit longer.


Good point, flip 'em over chap.


----------



## The Guvnah (Nov 9, 2011)

vipereaper30 said:


> In case anyone really is wondering, the watches are for an Air Force flying squadron


Squadron photo, cuffs rolled up, now that's an advertising pic Bremont would really like to have. The 'stirrup leather' strap is the one for me, works perfectly. I'm not a particular fan of leather straps but in this case yes, hoh yes.


----------

